# Won Lottery Prize!!



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, okay ... I won $15 last night! LOL 

Believe me, if I ever won a huge amount of money on a lottery ticket ... the first person I would be calling would be a good lawyer. 

I only bought four tickets ... two the night before and two last night. 

Fifteen people in Virginia won $50,000. One $50,000 winner was at the Ashburn Commons ... right down the street from us. 

I will just put the $15 winning toward the next current estimated jackpot of $1.3 billion dollars. After taxes that would be about $806 million dollars cash value. Can you imagine??

I seldom buy lottery tickets ... but, this has been kind of fun. With the jackpot so high right now ... one's chances of winning at least $4 is one in twenty-five. 

If one can dream, without expecting to really win a lot of money ... then I think it can be fun. But, in reality ... and, I doubt some will believe me ... I am not sure that I would want to win that much money. One's life would change forever. 

We can dream that we could have whatever our hearts desire. But, that just isn't so. You can't buy true love. And, you can't buy health. And, you can't buy real friends. All of these are priceless gifts to me. 

If I ever won that much money I would never be able to enjoy it without helping others ... both fluffs and humans. I do have visions of how I might be able to do that.

What I find amazing, is that for how many millions of people who are purchasing Power Ball Lottery tickets ... that nobody has won the big jackpot yet. I cannot imagine how not one person did not yet come up with all the winning numbers.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats on your $15! Too bad it's not 15 million! It's still a win, though, so I'm happy for you!

Yes, the amount of the lottery is insane, but the odds of winning are really slim. 

Most of the people who win the lottery end up squandering it--it's pretty sad. There was a story about it on the news the other night.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good for you! We got 1 number! We always buy a ticket but never win even the $3. I think we will win the next one!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey you did a lot better than I did. Zip, nada, Zero. But I play because you gotta be in it to win it! :chili: My DS was the designated buyer of tix for a ton of people in the newsroom where he works. I think they won enough in small prizes - just the Powerball number to get back.... .50 each. Yes that's 50 cents. :huh: They each kicked in $5. 
If I won you know a large chunk would go towards Rescue. I have true love, a great family, terrific friends, pretty good healthy and live where I want to so I already hit the lottery of life. After paying off the mortgage and giving to charity and helping others, I would use it to travel and see the world more.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We played too, we always hope for a win for fluffs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations Marie! Yay!!! yes that's $15 for more tickets. good luck.

I bought the lotto tickets for my work years ago (different work place at that time) and I was home reading the numbers and we got 5 of the 6 winning numbers. I was so excited since 6 numbers was the jackpot of at least a million. 
Well we got about $1700 for 5 numbers and about $120 each since it was a large group. That's the closest I've ever been to getting all the winning numbers.
It was disappointing that we were so close but also exciting.

Yes it would be hard to win so much money and it could be a burden. I would love to pay all the family bills, set up all my family with new homes and whatever they needed for education. It would be great to help with my small town's health needs like clinics and more medical equipment so people would not have to travel so far for medical needs in the larger towns - easy to say but that would take a lot of organizing and planning, staffing etc. , also very comfy old age homes and and make seniors lives more comfortable. And of course help for all the rescue fluffs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Congrats on your $15! Too bad it's not 15 million! It's still a win, though, so I'm happy for you!
> 
> Yes, the amount of the lottery is insane, but the odds of winning are really slim.
> 
> Most of the people who win the lottery end up squandering it--it's pretty sad. There was a story about it on the news the other night.



Exactly, Kim. Most people who win the big lottery have not had any experience handling money like that ... or, even handling money on a much smaller scale. It's sad.

Kind of a cute story about my granddaughter, Ashley. She was never encouraged how to save a little money ... so, when she was about thirteen, I opened up a savings account for her. And, to encourage her to save a little bit ... I said I would match whatever she deposited ... up until she turned eighteen. 

Well, whenever she came over here, I would ask her if she had saved any money to deposit. It was always more like five dollars ... the most I can recall was ten dollars.

Then she went on to high school. In her junior year, she started dreaming about owning her own car. By her senior year ... she realized she had to buy her own car. So ...

One day she called me and asked if she could spend the weekend. She said that she saved some money to deposit in the bank. I told her that was great and asked her how much she had planned to deposit. She said she had $800! :w00t: So, yes I matched it for her. And, then the next month she had saved $1,000. :w00t: And, yes, I matched the thousand! And, during that year more healthy deposits continued! This kid finally got smart! :HistericalSmiley: By the time she graduated she was able to buy a really nice used car ... it was a year old used car.

The icing on the cake was when she called one day and thanked us for the car. I told her she bought her car. She said no that she realized how we had helped her ... and, that she would never have been able to buy the car otherwise. So, although I wasn't sure it was the right thing to do by matching her deposits ... in the end, I think it helped her see that saving money can have it's rewards. All I can say is that ... I celebrated the day she turned eighteen! I made sure the bank account was turned over soley in her name!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If I ever won the BIG lottery, I would give most of it to Rescue -- yes I really would.

Marie -- Congrats on the $15 win -- better than most of us did. But, hey, if you ever win big, don't forget some of your BFF. Yes -- remember us.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sherry said:


> Good for you! We got 1 number! We always buy a ticket but never win even the $3. I think we will win the next one!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Sherry, good luck on the next round! Think positive now! LOL



Snowbody said:


> Hey you did a lot better than I did. Zip, nada, Zero. But I play because you gotta be in it to win it! :chili: My DS was the designated buyer of tix for a ton of people in the newsroom where he works. I think they won enough in small prizes - just the Powerball number to get back.... .50 each. Yes that's 50 cents. :huh: They each kicked in $5.
> If I won you know a large chunk would go towards Rescue. I have true love, a great family, terrific friends, pretty good healthy and live where I want to so I already hit the lottery of life. After paying off the mortgage and giving to charity and helping others, I would use it to travel and see the world more.


50 cents ... :HistericalSmiley: 

I am not a big gambler. The only time I played the slot machines was on the cruises. And, then I limited myself to thirty dollars. I did win more than I put in several times ... and, then each time I would cash in the money and stop. It was just for fun ... not to plan on winning the jackpots. 

Once while out visiting with Felix's family in Tucson ... they all wanted to go to a casino. (I forget the name of it) Felix was always ... "Oh, you aren't going to win anything!" On the first try ... I won sixty dollars ... and then left it at that. I always like to win while ahead! 

I love reading what friends would do if they won the lottery. 



michellerobison said:


> We played too, we always hope for a win for fluffs.


I think we all do think about the fluffs, don't we? I like to think of humans, too ... because someone has to take care of the fluffs. 



Maglily said:


> Congratulations Marie! Yay!!! yes that's $15 for more tickets. good luck.
> 
> I bought the lotto tickets for my work years ago (different work place at that time) and I was home reading the numbers and we got 5 of the 6 winning numbers. I was so excited since 6 numbers was the jackpot of at least a million.
> Well we got about $1700 for 5 numbers and about $120 each since it was a large group. That's the closest I've ever been to getting all the winning numbers.
> ...


Brenda, yes ... I have thought about how disappointing it might be ... to be just one number away from the big jackpot. 

Felix and his buddies that he plays golf and cards with went together to buy tickets today. So, you never know. 

I think one of my favorite stories was reading about the homeless man who found a lottery ticket and then turned it into the officials. Can you imagine someone who is homeless and then turned in this lottery ticket? Well, nobody claimed the ticket and he ended up winning a huge amount of money. Enough to buy a little home. And, then after his story was reported ... he was offered so many jobs that helped put him back on his feet in the end. Talk about good Karma ...

Brenda, just last night I was thinking about how does one gets started on the kinds of things I would do if I won the big lottery. How do you find the right people to help set up, organize and plan? 




Lacie's Mom said:


> If I ever won the BIG lottery, I would give most of it to Rescue -- yes I really would.
> 
> Marie -- Congrats on the $15 win -- better than most of us did. But, hey, if you ever win big, don't forget some of your BFF. Yes -- remember us.


Definitely, I would help rescue. But, I have other causes that are close to my heart, too.

And, of course, I would not forget my friends, Lynn.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats, that's wonderful Marie! 

I never ever won anything in a lottery that's why I stopped playing, but hubby often has luck and his wins aren't too bad! He loves sports betting best.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We won $12..Al just checked today


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congratulations to you Marie, your a big winnerB) make sure you don't spend it all at once:HistericalSmiley:

Were probably the only ones who didn't get a ticket. Hubby bought a mega millions ticket, didn't get any numbers. I prefer slot machines, nut haven't been to a casino forever, usually Tammy will take us there on our birthday.


My oldest daughter Tammy has a friend who won one of the biggest lotto's a few years ago, she was from Rathdrum Idaho. Her husband and her were separated divorce almost finished, she had to give him half her earning. Not that it mattered she still had way over what she would ever be able to spend.
When she won she had to leave the state, had to take her two kids out of school, the news media just wouldn't leave her alone for almost two years.
Tammy has said you wouldn't even recognize the lady, she's had surgeries, buys whatever she desires, her kids are spoiled rotten.
one of her homes is a multi million dollar condo in Coeur d'Alene on the lake.

Personally I wouldn't want to have the responsibility of the money, I'd brother have someone give me a little after they won.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexa said:


> Congrats, that's wonderful Marie!
> 
> I never ever won anything in a lottery that's why I stopped playing, but hubby often has luck and his wins aren't too bad! He loves sports betting best.


Why, thank you, Alexandra! :tender:I feel so lucky. LOL



michellerobison said:


> We won $12..Al just checked today


Congratulations to you and Al! :chili:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Congratulations to you Marie, your a big winnerB) make sure you don't spend it all at once:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Were probably the only ones who didn't get a ticket. Hubby bought a mega millions ticket, didn't get any numbers. I prefer slot machines, nut haven't been to a casino forever, usually Tammy will take us there on our birthday.
> 
> ...


Paula, you know who I will spend it on. Snowball, of course. :wub:

I think I must have read the article about Tammy's friend. I recall a couple who were separated when it happened. 

Yes, you would have to move. And, that is one of the parts that I would not like. And, I do value my privacy. Well, you know what I mean. LOL


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

44% of big lottery winner spend all their winnings within 5 years - don't become a statistic. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> 44% of big lottery winner spend all their winnings within 5 years - don't become a statistic. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


Oh, dear ... I guess I better not spend it all at once.:HistericalSmiley:

I am pretty good at saving some money. If you get a chance ... read my response to Kim on link #7 on this thread about my Ashley ... and, the joy of savings.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Loved that.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Exactly, Kim. Most people who win the big lottery have not had any experience handling money like that ... or, even handling money on a much smaller scale. It's sad.
> 
> Kind of a cute story about my granddaughter, Ashley. She was never encouraged how to save a little money ... so, when she was about thirteen, I opened up a savings account for her. And, to encourage her to save a little bit ... I said I would match whatever she deposited ... up until she turned eighteen.
> 
> ...


You're right about the people who win the lottery.

OMG, I love your story Marie. You are such an amazing person. What a fantastic grandmother you are--very lucky girl!

xoxoxox...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> 44% of big lottery winner spend all their winnings within 5 years - don't become a statistic. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


Walter, what am I going to do? You see, he's already after the winnings!

I even have it on video ... but, it says it's invalid.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> We won $12..Al just checked today


Congratulations!!! It's not a lot, but it's something:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> You're right about the people who win the lottery.
> 
> OMG, I love your story Marie. You are such an amazing person. What a fantastic grandmother you are--very lucky girl!
> 
> xoxoxox...


Aww... Thank you, Kim. 

She lived with us for awhile when her parents separated. One night right before tucking her into bed, she said ... "Grandma, you know what? I have to tell you something." It sounded awfully serious. She went on to say ... "You are the only person that tells me to wash my hands after going to the bathroom. And, you always make me brush my teeth ... even if I am tired. But, I love you for that." Ashley was four years old. :wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Aww... Thank you, Kim.
> 
> She lived with us for awhile when her parents separated. One night right before tucking her into bed, she said ... "Grandma, you know what? I have to tell you something." It sounded awfully serious. She went on to say ... "You are the only person that tells me to wash my hands after going to the bathroom. And, you always make me brush my teeth ... even if I am tired. But, I love you for that." Ashley was four years old. :wub:


So sweet...I adored my grandmother (my mom's mom). She was amazing. I'll tell you about her offline. She's actually the only person that I feel that's every loved me unconditionally.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> So sweet...I adored my grandmother (my mom's mom). She was amazing. I'll tell you about her offline. She's actually the only person that I feel that's every loved me unconditionally.


My grandmother, too. She loved me unconditionally. The first time I held Ashley Marie ... we were looking into each others eyes. I whispered to her that I hoped I could be a grandmother to her just like my grandmother had been to me. It was one of those precious moments when ... as she was still looking at me ... that she gave me the most angelic smile. I believe that at that moment my grandmother was there with us ... and, through Ashley's eyes.

Kim, I look forward to hearing about your grandmother.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Congratulations to you Marie, your a big winnerB) make sure you don't spend it all at once:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Were probably the only ones who didn't get a ticket. Hubby bought a mega millions ticket, didn't get any numbers. I prefer slot machines, nut haven't been to a casino forever, usually Tammy will take us there on our birthday.
> 
> ...


I'd do all I could to hide and get a place with security and donate to shelters and rescues..I really have all I need.. just save some back for medical and to take care of Al's folks.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Congratulations!!! It's not a lot, but it's something:wub:


$12 more than we had yesterday.. :innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, Michelle ... I wish you luck. Look at link#18 on this thread and see how fast the money can go if you aren't careful. I won't mention any names... but, there happened to be a *thief* in this house already. He sure looks like he is related to the new sheriff, too!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

At least you won your money back . Today I stopped at Yeehaw Junction and bought a ticket. I thought it would be funny if I won and I definitely would be yelling YEEEEEHAWWWW


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Walter, what am I going to do? You see, he's already after the winnings!
> 
> I even have it on video ... but, it says it's invalid.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: little stinker :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Aww... Thank you, Kim.
> 
> She lived with us for awhile when her parents separated. One night right before tucking her into bed, she said ... "Grandma, you know what? I have to tell you something." It sounded awfully serious. She went on to say ... "You are the only person that tells me to wash my hands after going to the bathroom. And, you always make me brush my teeth ... even if I am tired. But, I love you for that." Ashley was four years old. :wub:




nothing more special then being a grandma:wub: my kids and grandkids always tell me they feel so loved by me, yesterday I woke to a text from my 18 year old granddaughter it said " Good morning grandma.. I love and miss you!! 
Today I received a card from Charity my middle daughter
You have been my soul mate and the one person who has been my cheerleader and confidant.
I have only felt true unconditional love from you my entire life.
I love you so much! :wub: Ole (that's her nick name I gave her when she was a baby lol)

I was never blessed with a grandma close:blush: never got that unconditional love from a grandma, but did get it from my momma

One of the things I live for is my grandkids and kids, they are my responsibility while I'm a live. They watch my life, good or bad there watching
I always tell them I love them, when they say they love me I always tell them I love them more cuz I'm bigger


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Walter, what am I going to do? You see, he's already after the winnings!
> 
> I even have it on video ... but, it says it's invalid.


That is so cute. Luck isn't into finance very much, he does however check out each person that comes in the house to see if they are packing tissues. It is funny, Luck will not touch anything he is not supposed to except for kleenex, paper towels, toilet paper.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> That is so cute. Luck isn't into finance very much, he does however check out each person that comes in the house to see if they are packing tissues. It is funny, Luck will not touch anything he is not supposed to except for kleenex, paper towels, toilet paper.


Well. The very first time Snowball ever left my side and went into another room was when I was in the family room on the lower level. Suddenly he wasn't to be seen. I was kind of worried because he never left a room without me. When he didn't answer and I looked in all the other rooms on the lower level ... I went up to the second level. Nope. He wasn't in the kitchen or living room. Then, I started to really worry.

I started calling his name over and over to no avail. I went up to the third level and didn't see him in the bedrooms or the first bathroom ... until I got to the master bedroom ... and then I immediately knew what he was up to! 

Every time Snowball would go into the master bathroom ... I would tell him to get his butt back out here. And, he would turn right around and come out. But, this time ... he figured he wouldn't get caught!:HistericalSmiley: He had reached his goal of playing with the roll of bathroom tissue! Smart little devil.

One day recently I saw him go in the bathroom. And, instead of instructing him to get his butt out of there ... I followed him into the bathroom ... tore off a piece of bathroom tissue ... and, handed it to him. I told him to enjoy it. It was so funny. He didn't know what to do. He looked at me like he thought it was a trick I was playing on him. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well. The very first time Snowball ever left my side and went into another room was when I was in the family room on the lower level. Suddenly he wasn't to be seen. I was kind of worried because he never left a room without me. When he didn't answer and I looked in all the other rooms on the lower level ... I went up to the second level. Nope. He wasn't in the kitchen or living room. Then, I started to really worry.
> 
> I started calling his name over and over to no avail. I went up to the third level and didn't see him in the bedrooms or the first bathroom ... until I got to the master bedroom ... and then I immediately knew what he was up to!
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: no fun anymore


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> My grandmother, too. She loved me unconditionally. The first time I held Ashley Marie ... we were looking into each others eyes. I whispered to her that I hoped I could be a grandmother to her just like my grandmother had been to me. It was one of those precious moments when ... as she was still looking at me ... that she gave me the most angelic smile. I believe that at that moment my grandmother was there with us ... and, through Ashley's eyes.
> 
> Kim, I look forward to hearing about your grandmother.


Love that Marie. That is exactly what I did with my nephew, but a little different. I vowed to be the aunt that I would have wanted my aunt to be to me. We shared/share a really strong bond to this day!

I'll call soon--the next few days are busy--maybe at the end of the week if you're free?


----------

